# UK or KL?



## Am87 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am in the US and looking to make a move abroad. I mave an Italian passport so I could use that for the UK. But I am interested in a move to Asia. Is Kuala Lumpur generally safe for expats? I'm concerned because I won't want to spend money on the best flat in the most upscale neighborhood while still looking for work. And I also heard about some church bombings happening early in the year. 

I am also interested in knowing how big is the expat scene for people in their early 20s? I really don't want to be single. My problem with the gulf is that I think that expat guys outnumber women.


----------

